# UberEATS vs doordash



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

I forgot to turn off UberEATS, so I took a delivery about 6 miles away. My base pay for it was 10.90. it was slow, so I tried door dash, I got a delivery about 7 miles away. My base pay for that was 2.75! 

After that I will never use doordash again! I don't know how they get to stay in business.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

You never said how much your TOTAL pay was. You only mentioned base pay. If the customer gives me good enough tips, I don’t care if DD pays zero…

Also, if you get so upset about a single bad delivery (which you apparently accepted), that you quit, you won’t last long at many things in life…


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> You never said how much your TOTAL pay was. You only mentioned base pay. If the customer gives me good enough tips, I don’t care if DD pays zero…
> 
> Also, if you get so upset about a single bad delivery (which you apparently accepted), that you quit, you won’t last long at many things in life…


I’m not going to say I’ll never use DD again, as it’s far more popular in my area and as much as I’d like to stay exclusive to UE, it’s not doable. But the tips on DD suck, too, if compared to UE. Again - in my area.

I suspect DD’s “suggested” tips are lower, so people feel that’s enough. It is _extremely_ rare I get $5+ on DD, whereas _most_ UE are $5+. On DD, $4 is considered on the high end; usually it’s $2-3.

And that’s not only FF. I practically live at one Chinese place, all UE orders are always over $10, and mostly 3 miles and under. DD - $6-7, and usually long distance.

I think that DD is more popular specifically because it’s cheaper. But you get what you pay for - they accept everyone; registering takes literally less than 24 hours. I don’t even think they care; they just throw bodies.

Not pointing any fingers, but some recently posted stats - I don’t know how they’re not yet deactivated. That’s A LOT of very unhappy customers, late deliveries and cancelled orders.


----------



## CowboyNation214 (Aug 31, 2021)

Ptuberdriver said:


> I forgot to turn off UberEATS, so I took a delivery about 6 miles away. My base pay for it was 10.90. it was slow, so I tried door dash, I got a delivery about 7 miles away. My base pay for that was 2.75!
> 
> After that I will never use doordash again! I don't know how they get to stay in business.


I do eats and my wife and I tried door trash and it was bad at all angles from pay to pick up the food never being ready. We quit dd pretty quick.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I think it's really hit or miss. I don't like food delivery period but theres enough unique stuff on DD that I don't mind doing. Petsmart for instance, they'll give you 2 or 3 stops at 7-10 each.

I dont see how anyone makes it on uber eats being mostly crap food from cheap places. DD tips are not always great but some days theres alot of $10 orders, it can add up.


----------



## JT_Rideshare (Oct 2, 2019)

Uber eats has more high payouts than DD ($20+), but also will flood you with alot of $2.50 requests. Doordash seems to average about $7 with varying miles/times. 

In my area, Doordash seems to be attached to alot more cheap franchises (McDonald's, Taco Bell, etc). While UE does those also, I've seen alot more high end restaurants (such as local expensive Steak or Seafood places) on UE and rarely on DD.


----------



## CowboyNation214 (Aug 31, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I think it's really hit or miss. I don't like food delivery period but theres enough unique stuff on DD that I don't mind doing. Petsmart for instance, they'll give you 2 or 3 stops at 7-10 each.
> 
> I dont see how anyone makes it on uber eats being mostly crap food from cheap places. DD tips are not always great but some days theres alot of $10 orders, it can add up.


Guess it's all on the area you work. Mine has too many dd drivers so the work is limited and is for $4 for long trips. Eats it's a lot of $10 trips for 5 miles kinda stuff bc there aren't many drivers.


----------



## CowboyNation214 (Aug 31, 2021)

JT_Rideshare said:


> Uber eats has more high payouts than DD ($20+), but also will flood you with alot of $2.50 requests. Doordash seems to average about $7 with varying miles/times.
> 
> In my area, Doordash seems to be attached to alot more cheap franchises (McDonald's, Taco Bell, etc). While UE does those also, I've seen alot more high end restaurants (such as local expensive Steak or Seafood places) on UE and rarely on DD.


Yea that's on point with my area also. I just don't accept the $3 pings anymore.


----------



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

I'm fairly new to UE at 230 deliveries and have thus far turned down one $3 delivery for a restaurant across the street, presumably to a nearby location, which is the only offer below $5 I've gotten thus far in Kalamazoo, MI. It may not be as convenient as it looks like between waiting for the order and traffic.


----------



## CowboyNation214 (Aug 31, 2021)

VanKalDriver said:


> I'm fairly new to UE at 230 deliveries and have thus far turned down one $3 delivery for a restaurant across the street, presumably to a nearby location, which is the only offer below $5 I've gotten thus far in Kalamazoo, MI. It may not be as convenient as it looks like between waiting for the order and traffic.


Wow I've done less than 200 and turned down dozens of pings under $4. Lowest I ever got was $1 something.


----------



## Bull123 (Jul 25, 2020)

Ptuberdriver said:


> I forgot to turn off UberEATS, so I took a delivery about 6 miles away. My base pay for it was 10.90. it was slow, so I tried door dash, I got a delivery about 7 miles away. My base pay for that was 2.75!
> 
> After that I will never use doordash again! I don't know how they get to stay in business.


Why would you take either of those deliveries? 7 miles for $2.75? You lost money on that one for sure.

Nothing under $2/mile for me. Sure I get a lot of requests for 10 miles for $3.25 but just decline them…acceptance rate does not matter with DD.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Ptuberdriver said:


> I will never use doordash again!


Good decision.


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

Bull123 said:


> Why would you take either of those deliveries? 7 miles for $2.75? You lost money on that one for sure.
> 
> Nothing under $2/mile for me. Sure I get a lot of requests for 10 miles for $3.25 but just decline them…acceptance rate does not matter with DD.


I don’t think acceptance rate matters with anyone. I have a 8% acceptance rate with grub hub. They haven’t said a thing to me


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

In my areas, offers are similar on both. I like the UE app better. The only advantage I can think of on DD is ability to see the exact delivery address before accepting.

So all in all, I prefer UE. But neither app provides enough pings do by itself.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I reached an 8% acceptance with DD today!!! YAY ME! It’s a big change from my usual 0-3%!

But then I thought about what that means. At the point when I had 0%, means that _out of *one hundred* pings not even one was worth my while. _

So now, at 9%, I decline 9 before I take the 10th. That’s an awful lot of crappy pings.

When I thought about itthis morning, I actually came up with an idea; but more on that sometime later.

I used to love UE. Really great pings, consistently. Then - nothing but cheap Starbucks or $2 Advance Auto. It’s endlessly depressing.

I feel like UE lost the war locally EVERYONE uses DD. I sit for hours with no UE pings. Not even crappy ones. And then when one comes through - it’s $2.

So - yeah, I run both. But could run just DD with pretty much the same result.

Depressing.


----------



## epsucro (10 mo ago)

I joined Uber Eats awhile back last week I decided to go on the platform recur my first delivery to a restaurant at Cafe Rio Mexican Grill 13.00 was the delivery knowing I will be at Cafe Rio slow restaurant due to work shortage I accepted the delivery low n behold the week after I was paid only $6.99 for this delivery! I called Uber Eats said the customer decided to pay only 6.99 instead? Customer Service At Uber said they can change the amount before they swipe it to pay u?? Now with this in mind is it worth it to do Uber Eats knowing they can change how much the customer will pay you at the end of the delivery? Your enticed for a large delivery amount an in the end they decide to pay you half of what you thought you were getting? It was the restaurant that was slow due to being short staffed that day don’t shoot the delivery person?? For half so I’m reluctant now to drive for Uber Eats knowing they the customer can change the amounts that uber post for the delivery? An give you less than what your expecting? What a a rip off!!


----------



## epsucro (10 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I reached an 8% acceptance with DD today!!! YAY ME! It’s a big change from my usual 0-3%!
> 
> But then I thought about what that means. At the point when I had 0%, means that _out of *one hundred* pings not even one was worth my while. _
> 
> ...


I’m a DD driver going on 2 years to me those ratings are whatever!! I’m here to work n not be on any rating list!! Who cares as long as they give me good large delivery amounts that are worth it I’m in!! I accept nothing under $8.50 it’s not worth my time an especially my gas at this time!! I did an Uber Eats del last week thought I was getting the 13.00 they posted but instead recvd only 6.99 I called Uber Eats said the customer changed his mind before he swiped the app so I probably will not drive for Uber Eats at all when that happened?? Due to this incident!!


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

I have a week now with UE and no one has taken their tip back and I had 2 people add money to the tip . Hopefully in the wrong run it all evens out


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I make more $ with UE. Doordash is mostly lowball requests. I still keep the DD app on for the occasional good request.


----------

